# Lagging Jacket For a Hot Press Cylinder



## Lex Foutish (11 Sep 2009)

Can anybody recommend a good lagging jacket for a hot press cylinder that does't need more than one person to put it in place and that will remain in one piece afterwards?

The last one I bought took ages to put on the cylinder and needs regular monitoring to keep it properly in place.


----------



## DGOBS (11 Sep 2009)

To be honest, youd be much better off replacing the cylinder for a pre-insulated one


----------



## Lex Foutish (12 Sep 2009)

Thanks, DG. I thought about that but the lagging jacket does an excellent, efficient job when it remains in place and would do the job fine if the blooming thing would stay in place!


----------



## chrisboy (12 Sep 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> Thanks, DG. I thought about that but the lagging jacket does an excellent, efficient job when it remains in place and would do the job fine if the blooming thing would stay in place!




It doesnt really.. Personally i live in my house on my own and if i need a shower and the water has been on in the previous 24 hours there'll be enough hot water.. No way with a lagging jacket..


----------



## z101 (28 Sep 2009)

I third that. There is no comparison. It's worth the spend to have it replaced. 
I sold the old one for €30 at the scrap merchants also.


----------



## pudds (28 Sep 2009)

If its tied on properly with the tapes it shouldn't slip down.

I got a thermostat fitted recently to mine and its hard to get the jacket around it, without cutting  it.  

Insulated tank is the biz but at what price.


----------



## DGOBS (28 Sep 2009)

hmmm, cost is about 1 earth! (hence the need to save it)


----------

